# Switch to Dish HD



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, I'm a newbie and just wanted to see if anyone in here has switched to or from DirecTV. I currently only have OTA HD. I was going to upgrade my DirecTV service to HD when they released their new HD DVR (mpeg 4 w/ locals). Unfortunately I keep hearing different release dates (some saying November). While they don't have locals yet in my area, I took a look at DishHD to see what they have and I am impressed. I don't know how DirecTV can say they are the "HD Leader" when they have less than my cable company AND Dish.

I think I'd be better off switching to E* and wait for my locals than to stick with D* and wait for the box. At least I'd be able to enjoy everything else HD until then.

Anyone have any opinions or advice for me?


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

No one has any encouraging words about E* HD service?


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

The only advantage DirecTV has is NFL Sunday Ticket. Dish has the advantage when it comes to HD content, HD DVR availability, and installation simplicity.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

While I do not currently have HD with my HDTV, I did recently switch from D* to E* partly because of HD content and upgradability, and I can say that so far the grass does look greener on the other side. First, Dish actually has a working mpeg4 dvr, 2nd to upgrade to hd dvr with dish is now only $200. D* wants $500. More content, more locals (and they have mine in hd now too if I want it. not D*!) More other features.


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

Since you asked, I switched last Friday.

Mind you, I had older D* HD Equipment (Samsung MPEG2) and was getting my locals via DNS. The locals looked very good, the other HD less so. I had only SD DVRs (ReplayTVs).

I switched because it was time for new equipment, I heard the stories about E*'s better HD quality on many channels, the new HD channels, etc. The DVR (622) has so far been great, no issues really. The quality of HD has been so-so, but the HD Locals (NYC area) are not good at all. CBS-HD, NBC-HD, ABC-HD (NBA Finals was awful) and FOX-HD all looked significantly better through D*, but I realize that the MPEG4 D* locals might be just as bad as E*'s.

All told I'm happy I made the switch (believe it or not). The extra HD channels (HGTV-HD, NGC-HD, StarzHD/MPEG4) alone are worth it, the 622 is super and it seems that E* is more interested in adding national HD while D* is focused on LILs. Realize I don't care about the NFL. Also realize I haven't gotten my first bill from Dish. 

If you have any questions, fire away.

=NLK=


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay! Two questions:

So you would say overall the quality of the E* HD is as good or better than D* HD?

How does SD look on SDTV and HDTV in comparison to D*?

Thanks!


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

ClevelandRob said:


> Okay! Two questions:
> 
> So you would say overall the quality of the E* HD is as good or better than D* HD?
> 
> ...


Welcome ClevelandRob:

Since I have both, my #1 choice is DISH! Not only is their HD programing great with 29 HD channels, (plus I have all my HD Locals OTA) but their SD PQ is even better on my 65" and LCDs. Look around at other comments and you will see that many are staying with DirecTV only because of: 
(1) past equipment purchases from DirecTV like myself and looking for free up-grade deals from them in the future
(2) don't really care about changing now since it is only TV?
(3) don't really care about HD?
(4) have not made an investment in HD
(5) the fall of 2007 will be here shortly and DirecTv will be the service to have then?

*OR ENJOY HD TODAY with DISH and their VIP 622 DVR!*


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

ClevelandRob said:


> Okay! Two questions:
> 
> So you would say overall the quality of the E* HD is as good or better than D* HD?
> 
> ...


CR:

Admittedly I'm not an expert, but if you're switching because you expect to see a huge improvement in HD and SD picture quality I think you'll be disappointed. E* quality is certainly at least the equal of D*'s (save the Locals) but I doubt you'll see a significant enough improvement to warrant the switch. The real advantage is the wider variety of channels, great DVR and SEEMING intention of E* to focus on HD nationals versus LILs.

Of course, as I say, I just have one HDTV (Samsung DLP) and am not a techie. If you're like me then my comments should be given some weight, otherwise.....NEVER MIND. 

In any case, Good Luck and if it doesn't require a big cost, why not give Dish a try? As I've said before, it's not a life-altering decision and if you've been with D* for a while the change can keep things interesting.

=NLK=


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

nlk10010 said:


> CR:
> 
> Admittedly I'm not an expert, but if you're switching because you expect to see a huge improvement in HD and SD picture quality I think you'll be disappointed. E* quality is certainly at least the equal of D*'s (save the Locals) but I doubt you'll see a significant enough improvement to warrant the switch. The real advantage is the wider variety of channels, great DVR and SEEMING intention of E* to focus on HD nationals versus LILs.
> 
> ...


I do have some nice equipment thanks to viewing these types of Groups in the past to make my buying decisions. My equipment has been up-dated several times in the past years. That 65 " TV is not state-of-the-art anymore, now being over 5 years old. It weights in at over 400 pounds! The five inputs (2 HD) have really come in handy over the years. It has really served me well and will await the SED 1080p TV reviews next year for it's replacement.

But since I subscribe to both D* and E* (HD &SD) there must be a lot of variables in hooking up and viewing HD. I just don't understand how anyone could view both, as I do each day with good equipment and some expertise and state they look about the same? You are not the only one to state this either. Maybe smaller or newer sets make this possible. Anyway DISH is much better viewed here and I have had D* for over 5 years (before they offered HD) and DISH only a year or so. I am also a past VOOMER and would not recommend DISH HD if I was not very pleased. I guess it depends on your investment in HD and what you expect. If you could view more HD with 10% improvement in picture quality, would it be worth it to switch?

What if it was the most HD programing presently available and the best PQ? That is how I feel and we (my Wife loves it too) enjoy the service each day.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been subscribing to DirecTV for about 10 years. I added DISH 4 months ago. I intend to quit DirecTV as soon as the most serious of my DISH ViP622 receiver (which is my second one, the first one was exchanged) problems have been solved.

*DISH Advantages*

As has been pointed out, Dish has a lot more HD channels (29 national plus 4 local HD channels in my area) than DirecTV does now (though they claim they are going to add many more this year - we'll see). Many people feel that most of the VOOM channels have poor content, but I find the independent and older movies to be quite good in content (movie critic rating). I also like the "travel" channel (Equator) and the art channel (Gallery), though there is so much repeated material it is hard to find anything I haven't already seen on it.
Four months ago, only DISH had a MPEG2/4 HD DVR. The only HD DVR DirecTV had was the HD TiVo which would only handle MPEG2, not the MPEG4 channels that DirecTV is adding. (In most areas, their local channels are in MPEG4.) I don't know if DirecTV has an MPEG2/4 DVR yet or not. These first two advantages are what made me decide to switch to DISH. 
Some people claim that the DISH SD and HD quality is better than DirecTV. It is not easy to compare them because the video quality on both services varies a lot from channel to channel and from program to program. In comparing the same channels with the same programs, most of the time the two look similar to me on my display (a Sony 1080 X 1920 VPL-VW100 SXRD front projector on a 10' wide screen). When there is no problem with the signal level, I think DISH has fewer MPEG artifacts than DirecTV but the difference isn't major, IMO.
DISH's guide includes a critic rating (number of stars) for most movies. DirecTV doesn't. The movie rating is a big plus to me though I know it doesn't matter to most people. 
DISH is slightly less expensive overall. The difference is not enough to me to be a reason to pick one over the other.

*DirecTV Advantages*

Signal levels are higher in my location. One of the DISH satellites (129) is marginal in my location (Bay Area) and it only takes a light rain for the signal to drop out frequently. All DirecTV channels come in strong and except for rare sun interference, I never lost signal even during heavy rains.
As has also been mentioned, DirecTV has the only contract with the NFL to broadcast all the NFL games. I'm happy watching the occasional local NFL games so this is not an issue for me.
DirecTV's receivers and DVR's (at least, TiVo's) have far fewer bugs than I have with my DISH 622 or at least they did for the 10 years of equipment I've had. I much prefer TiVo's user interface and remote to DISH's 622 DVR, but that's a matter of opinion. However, DirecTV is going out of the TiVo business and I have no idea how good their DVR's are.
The advantages of DISH over DirecTV (and my local Comcast digital cable) will make it the better choice for me once DISH fixes my 622 bugs.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

I think I will be switching to E*. If the PQ is about the same, then I see no advantage to stay with D*. Thanks to all for input. Can't wait to get HD! OTA without a recorder has gotten old. I need to watch TV on my schedule, in HD!


Cheers


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

Good Luck & Enjoy!


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I had Dish 7 years ago and switched to D because of better equipment. Eventually got the DTIVO and canned that for cable when I heard of Rupert and the cancelling of the Tivo support . Been using the SA8300HD since and was happy till I found out that the multiroom units will never be released and Cox Cable will go switched digital and hopes for the Tivo series 3 with cable cards are gone.

Good move Charlie. I'm back after all these years. Installer is coming today with the Vip622 and the best deal available today. The $200 programming credits and the lower lease upgrade fee and the capabilities of the Vip622 (esp. the agile modulator) is what got me back.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

I went to cancel D* and I talked to two different reps. One was telling me that E* isn't true HD (it is EDTV) and that Cable companies can't broadcast in true HD either because they can't display that large of a signal. The next rep (who was very nice) said that all the Voom channels are upconverted and stretched (Which doesn't make sense because all of the stations are only HD aren't they?).

I still cancelled, but both CSRs (whether they know what they are talking about or not), made me feel like crap! They told me I'll be back when they start broadcasting 150 national HDs. How is that going to happen when they only have like 10 now and only added 2 in the past year!


----------



## mbetts (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are some of their more popular lies. I would have asked them why E*'s EDTV look so much better than their "true" HDTV? I just dropped D* last week and got my 622 intalled today. So far so good.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

That's what I'm about to do. The 622 seems pretty sweet. I hope SD looks better on my 46" DLP. D* had a lot of blocky mpeg noise.

I'm pretty excited to go from about 5 OTA HD to 25 more! I'm sure I'll only watch a hand full though. Particularly NFL HD, HGTV, Discovery, Nat. Geographic and the ESPNs.


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey, ClevelandRob-

I read your post with great interest, & although I have frequented this site for several years, I finally joined so I could give you the benefit of my experience.

I have been with D* for 10 years and as I have replaced my TV's with newer, more advanced models with bigger screens, I have noticed gradual picture degradation on SD & to a lesser extent on HD to the point that an old VHS tape recording looked almost as good as D* SD. I subscribed to all channels except for the sports pkg. I finally got tired of waiting for D* to add NATIONAL HD channels (I get local HD perfectly off-air, BTW) & decided 3 weeks ago to give E* a try. I had always heard through this and other forums that E* HD was better than D* PQ, but my biggest concern was how E* compared with SD, as most channels are still in SD & will probably be for a few years yet.

Well, I'm here to tell you that the DISH HD is some better - HBO & Showtime especially have the WOW factor that D* used to have at the beginning. Even Starz HD, which many are complaining about being jerky on horizontal panning scenes (which it is at the moment) is nice & sharp. I think the VOOM channels look great, as well. But I expected this from all the posts I have read. What you don't read much about here is the comparison of the SD channels.

E* is MUCH better on SD!! I will qualify this. D* seems to give all channels an equal alotment of bandwidth. E* seems to favor the more popular channels & especially the premiums with xtra BW. This only makes sense to me as we are paying a premium for movie channels - we should get premium PQ. Now some channels are no better than D*, but those are the shopping channels, offbeat channels, etc. Also, the SD locals aren't any better than D*. But the channels that I watch the most such as Hist., A&E, & most all the other MAJOR channels + all the premium movie channels are considerably sharper & more colorful w/ better contrast. You know how you can't hardly read the smeary closing credits on a D* movie? You can on E*. Much clearer. Any text appearing on screen is dramatically more sharply defined on E*. Of course, the rest of the picture is sharper too, but the text illustrates this best. You can acually see the features on a performer's face, not the "clay face" D* channels display. I kept my D* dish up in case I didn't like E*, but now down it goes! 

FYI, my tv collection includes a 50" Samsung HD DLP, a 42" Panasonic HD Plasma, and a 37" Panasonic HD Plasma. All a year old or less. My E* stable includes a ViP622 & two ViP211's. (BTW, the plasmas look best on SD through an S-video connection. The DLP looks the same on S-video as it does on component, so I don't bother to switch it.)

I now wish I had switched to E* long ago. You will be happy with E*, as I am. BTW the only thing D* does better is the TiVo. The Dishplayer is OK, but takes some getting used to. TiVo is still better. But PQ is still my primary concern & E* knocks the socks off D* in this regard. I hopes this helps your decision. Good luck!


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been dithering about dropping D* for E* myself. Thanks for all the info, you all have pushed me very close to actually making the move.

I've never used E*, but I've been with D* from just about day one. I went HD with them 1.5 years ago, and that's when my satisfaction with D* vanished.

I'm switching because of the the lousy HD service, and the horrible HR10-250 HD DVR I spend $1K on. D* tends to try to cram as much garbage as they can into their limited bandwidth; they're known for aggressive compression. They do it on the HD channels, also. I'm reasonably sure the term 'HD-lite' originally was referring to D*'s HD overcompression.

D* has been promising all kinds of new HD content for two years now. They've launched several new satellites, but the only thing they are doing with them is adding locals. I already get my locals; I want national HD content!

As for the HR10-250 abomination, they released it way too soon and haven't upgraded it at all. It's had a history of hardware and software issues; I'm on my third unit. To be fair, it seems the 622 has its share of problems also, but at least E* is fixing them! My main issue with D* over this is the pathetic customer support. You'd think that if someone paid them $1k, they could at least admit that there were problems. Instead, all CS would say is "we've never heard of that problem", even when D* was replacing units left and right after a hardware redesign of the HDMI interface board. It's also many revisions behind the current Tivo releases, and is so sloooow that you better have a book to read if you're trying to set up any recordings.

D* has also been promising a new HD DVR for over a year now. The release date keeps receeding into the distance. Given their track record with HD, I'm definitely not going that route.

The only thing keeping me from switching now is the expensive, barely functional, HR10-250. I'd switch in a second if it died, but I'm probably not going to wait that long.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

This thread is actually becoming more interesting than I originally intended!


M5Guy,

Thanks for sharing your experience. I do have a major concern with SD PQ. I remember back to when I first got my only HD TV back in December. I was very excited and feverishly hooked up my Toshiba DLP. I finally fire the thing up and turn on D* and my father-in-law says... "That looks like crap!" GRRR I was so mad. I since got a OTA and the HD content is splendid as well as upconverted DVDs with my Oppo DVD Player.

A friend of mine has a Sony CRT HD TV about 3-4 years old and has E* and his picture looks way better. It obviously looks grainy and stretched but nothing like all the blocky mpeg noise on my D*.

I'm sure that many will argue in other forums to D* superior PQ, but after seeing the difference in an older set with E* and my new set with D*, I definately see a difference. 

Like you, I love seeing stuff in HD, but there are many SD still around that I watch frequently.

Also, like I mentioned earlier, the continual delay of the HR20 DVR and only TWO new national HD channels in the last year, I made the switch. I got two weeks until I'm installed.

Out of curiosity, any reason you use s-video and not HDMI? Can you get an HD signal through S-Video? My DLP has S-video but it doesn't say HD. My Color-Stream says ColorStream HD though. Thanks.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, I just switched. Did the online-order thing. Hopefully, I won't be one of the nightmare install cases!

The previous post mentioned S-Video. This is _not_ a high-bandwidth connection! You should use either component, DVI, or HDMI for full bandwidth. DVI (well, DVI-D at least) and HDMI are both digital. However, HDMI might or might not work for you. HDMI is complex to implement, and many manufacturers have problems; if it doesn't work, it's not necessarily E*'s problem.

Component is high-bandwidth analog. In practice, there seems to be little perceived difference between analog and digital connections, but it depends upon the quality of the analog-to-digital conversion being done at both ends (sat receiver and TV), which end has better scalers, etc.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

wje said:


> Ok, I just switched. Did the online-order thing. Hopefully, I won't be one of the nightmare install cases!


Yeah I ordered mine as well. Two problems with it already. I couldn't see the charges update on the order screen (might be Mac incompatibility) and when they called to schedule my install, they had me down for 4 TVs when I only ordered 2!

I guess only time will tell. Scheduled for the 8th of July (unfortunately I have water damage from storms in my family room to deal with first  )


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wje said:


> The previous post mentioned S-Video. This is _not_ a high-bandwidth connection! You should use either component, DVI, or HDMI for full bandwidth. DVI (well, DVI-D at least) and HDMI are both digital.


Most older HDTV models used the affordable technology of the day. It is entirely possible that the analog picture looks as good or better than the component picture; especially if the image processing capability of the TV is poor. Analog performs some conditioning by its very nature that may look better.

The key is to do what looks best to you, not what theory dictates.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

harsh said:


> Most older HDTV models used the affordable technology of the day. It is entirely possible that the analog picture looks as good or better than the component picture; especially if the image processing capability of the TV is poor. Analog performs some conditioning by its very nature that may look better.
> 
> The key is to do what looks best to you, not what theory dictates.


You're correct that people should do what looks best. Perceived quality varies greatly between people. However, that doesn't change the fact the S-video is a low bandwidth connection. You just can't get the same detail resolution out of it. If the display can't show the detail, then it makes no difference. If it can, it makes a big difference.

Just for completeness, the difference between SVid and component isn't just bandwidth. Neither of these are the 'true' original signal. SV separates the 'luminance' from the 'chroma'. What's this mean? The luminance is the intensity at any given point. The chroma is the color. Since the eye is much more sensitive to detail than to color variations, the luminance info is what gives the image its sharpness. SVid provides more bandwidth for the luminance, less for the chroma. This is sometimes called Y-C.

Component is similar, but the chroma info is split into two separate signals. This allows more bandwidth in the chroma space. You'll see component also called Y-Pb-Pr or Y-Cb-Cr. The 'official' bandwidth of the Y channel is also higher than that of the Svid Y channel. Everybody bored yet?


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

ClevelandRob said:


> This thread is actually becoming more interesting than I originally intended!
> 
> M5Guy,
> 
> ...


I use S-video for SD content only & switch to component for HD. Remember, all outputs are live simultanously on the E* boxes. I don't use HDMI because, frankly, I can't see the difference between that & component connections. A matter of preference, I guess.


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

I have enjoyed all of the posts. I have just bought a house with D* and am trying to decide between E* and D*. The house previously had D* with a 3 LNB HD dish. 

If we switch to E*, what exterior changes would have to be made in addition to changing the dish. Could the previous wiring be used or will the D* cable have to be pulled? If we stay with D*, can the wiring still be used. The old dish diplexed with a Winegard GS-2200. The wires (4 wires, I believe) then entered the house through a hole; the house is on a slab. I am ignorant of the installation process. I am even fearful of a hole in the wall being left behind particularly if we switch.

It is bad being ignorant. The decision needs to be made in the next day or two. I am fearful of a protracted period without satellite due to the installaiton wait.

Thanks!


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

No issues here I see, since both companies would up-date and install any additional cables at no charge, if needed as a new customer. E* has a one cable solution for their DVRs with dual turners and D* is working on one. So it would depend on how many receivers or DVRs you plan to install and where. Your OTA antenna would need to come in on a separate line (best option) and may now. Yes this is my first slab home too, and the outside is brick. Kind-of-scary not to have the option of a craw or basement for us, so there is no such thing as too many cable runs in the attic!


----------



## unc8185 (Jun 25, 2006)

rickaren said:


> No issues here I see, since both companies would up-date and install any additional cables at no charge, if needed as a new customer. E* has a one cable solution for their DVRs with dual turners and D* is working on one. So it would depend on how many receivers or DVRs you plan to install and where. Your OTA antenna would need to come in on a separate line (best option) and may now. Yes this is my first slab home too, and the outside is brick. Kind-of-scary not to have the option of a craw or basement for us, so there is no such thing as too many cable runs in the attic!


Thanks for the info! It will help me finalize the decision.

I am now leaning to Dish HD. The multichannel News and Sports Mix channels are interesting on D*. However, the reported better picture quality on SD, the 30-second skip, a receiver that can support 2 TV's, and the greater number of current national HD channels are leading me to Dish. The expected increase in D* HD channels won't happen until 2007. The only other potential advantage of D* is the possible earlier arrival of Tallahassee, Fl locals. I think that I am reasonably close to the towers, but there are significant issues with HDTV in Tallahassee.

Thanks, again!


----------



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am ready to upgrade to HD. I have a 4900 receiver that I have leased for years. I want to upgrade to a 622 with the Platinum HD package. I would also like to add a second 622. Would I have my choice on the configuration of the dishes? I would rather have one pointed at 61.5 as opposed to 129. So far the CSRs are telling me that the second 622 will cost me $499. Is this correct? I am also hearing that the promotion for the first 622 expires at the end of June with no idea if any promotion will be offered after that.
Does this sound right to all of you? The CSRs I have talked with do not speak very good English (It's only after 5:30 PM here in the East.) or they are reading from a script and will not offer any information on their own. Is there a separate number (other than 800-333-3473) to call where I can talk to someone about this that will give me the confidence to believe what they are saying? 
In addition, if I do get two 622s, will I have to pay addional for the diplexors I will need (OTA plus DISH on one cable) or at least supply them and charge me for them?
I am a little frustated, but I hope one of you can offer some insight.

billmarc


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

ClevelandRob said:


> Yeah I ordered mine as well. Two problems with it already. I couldn't see the charges update on the order screen (might be Mac incompatibility) and when they called to schedule my install, they had me down for 4 TVs when I only ordered 2!
> 
> I guess only time will tell. Scheduled for the 8th of July (unfortunately I have water damage from storms in my family room to deal with first  )


My first problem... apparently, the online order failed somewhere along the line. Got an email saying to call them and place the order.

Did that, no problem, nicely handed. That was Monday the 26th. My install is scheduled for tomorrow, the 28th, and the installer just called me to confirm!

Could it really be this easy?


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

ClevelandRob said:


> Hey, I'm a newbie and just wanted to see if anyone in here has switched to or from DirecTV. I currently only have OTA HD. I was going to upgrade my DirecTV service to HD when they released their new HD DVR (mpeg 4 w/ locals). Unfortunately I keep hearing different release dates (some saying November). While they don't have locals yet in my area, I took a look at DishHD to see what they have and I am impressed. I don't know how DirecTV can say they are the "HD Leader" when they have less than my cable company AND Dish.
> 
> I think I'd be better off switching to E* and wait for my locals than to stick with D* and wait for the box. At least I'd be able to enjoy everything else HD until then.
> 
> Anyone have any opinions or advice for me?


I am thinking of switching as well. D* has nothing but the same old stuff. Nothing new, no MPEG 4 DVR and no new channels. Just "Sometime in 2007":nono2: . Dish has 25 HD channels and are expanding quickly. Direct TV better wake up.:nono:


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

I made the switch in early May and I'm still happy with the decision. I've adjusted well to the 622 from my HD Tivo and the PQ still looks better to me. I love having more HD though I'm anxious for the Indy HD locals since I lost the distant NY HD when I left D*. I'm watching much more HD with E* since it actually looks like HD which I can't say for D*.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

billmarc said:


> Would I have my choice on the configuration of the dishes? I would rather have one pointed at 61.5 as opposed to 129.


You're on your own for the second dish unless you can't see 129.


> So far the CSRs are telling me that the second 622 will cost me $499. Is this correct?


That's pretty cheap for a purchase. Then again, it is a little much for a lease (unless your a D* customer looking to lease an MPEG2 HD DVR). I'd be asking them whether this is a lease or a purchase.


> I am also hearing that the promotion for the first 622 expires at the end of June with no idea if any promotion will be offered after that.


There are no special promotions for 4900 users; only 9xx owners and first-time (ever) subscribers.


> Is there a separate number (other than 800-333-3473) to call where I can talk to someone about this that will give me the confidence to believe what they are saying?


Your local independent Dish Network reseller can see you through the whole process face to face if that's what you need.


> In addition, if I do get two 622s, will I have to pay addional for the diplexors I will need (OTA plus DISH on one cable) or at least supply them and charge me for them?


You'll probably not need the diplexers as they will likely have to run new RG6 cable. You can use the old cable to do your OTA stuff. The going mail order rate for diplexers is about $5 each so you'll have to decide whether the extra $20 is a deal breaker.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

My install was today and so far I am very happy with the switch. Here is my list of the goods and bads.

The Bad:
-They messed up my order and sent a 622 & 625 when I only wanted the 622 and a standard receiver.
-They needed to put up a Dish 1000 and a 500. My wife didn't like looking at the one dish, now we have two  
-The 2nd remote for the 622 (the UHF) didn't work. I had to call tech support for 20 minutes to fix this problem.

The Good:
-The SD PQ on my DLP is a lot better than what I was getting on D*. VERY impressed! Not as blocky.
-HD Channels are sweet!
-When I did call for tech support, the CSR was very knowledgeable and nice, fixed my problem and arranged for a swap out of the mixed up equipment in 2 days (4th of July morning).

Now I have to get used the new channel numbers, set up my OTA HD antenna, mess with some preferences and such. I've already told my wife that I am not going to go watch fireworks at some park when I can watch them in HD on TV! :grin: ...I don't think she found that funny!


----------

